# R.I.P Glen



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

My Parent's blind Border Collie rescue dog. He lived a long life (10 years plus). He was the most friendly dog in the world, and just wanted stroking all the time.
He was put to sleep after the Vet discovered a problem with his liver.
R.I.P Glen


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

poor doggy r.i.p


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. He really was the world's most friendly dog. He was rescued from a farm where he lived in his own filth in a shed for 3 months. My Dad is a policeman, and went to retrieve him, and decided to keep him for himself.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

at least he had a lovely life with people whi love him.xx


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

awwww im sure he lived a happy life with you- r.i.p glen


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

EddieLizzard said:


> My Parent's blind Border Collie rescue dog. He lived a long life (10 years plus). He was the most friendly dog in the world, and just wanted stroking all the time.
> He was put to sleep after the Vet discovered a problem with his liver.
> R.I.P Glen


*R.I.P Glen. He was gorgeous. *


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

RIP Glen. eace: 

*Gone but not Forgotten*


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your lose 

R.I.P Glen


----------

